

Patent grants remain at all-time high - grellas
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/06/patent-grants-still.html

======
kljensen
Wonder if this is related to the new incentives Kappos pushed through for
examiners. I've heard no acceptable explanations yet.

